# Is it possible to find out why someone was banned?



## halsinden (May 25, 2009)

not me, this is.

H


----------



## Wi77iam (May 25, 2009)

just go to find more posts of "username"
usually they have done something wrong or been talking shit.


----------



## halsinden (May 25, 2009)

just checked (this is 'liquidcow') and i could find nothing that's in violation of any of the forum rules.

can anyone else pass comment on this, perhaps?

H


----------



## Wi77iam (May 25, 2009)

ask a mod if all fails?


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 25, 2009)

Probably he voted ban me at the poll on the coffee thread in the off topic...


----------



## AySay (May 25, 2009)

If it was a recent ban, it probably had something to do with the crispy strip cut pork meat...


----------



## DDDorian (May 25, 2009)

First off, I'm pretty sure that not a single person has been banned for mentioning bacon/Toblerone, mainly because the "challenge" got the message across to the people spamming bacon outside of off-topic. I haven't banned anyone for it and I don't think any of the other mods have either. It's the annoying spam-like behaviour that we were cracking down on, not the literal use of the word "bacon".

Secondly, 74n4LL0 (man, I wish you chose a different name, I think you're a spambot every time I notice one of your posts) was right - liquidcow added a joke option to the poll in this thread to ban him for being a jerk and one of the mods followed through. He'll be back any time now.

Lastly, the ban details aren't publically available because sometimes it's preferable that they don't cause pointless gossip or whatever. In most cases it's either spam or just general dickishness, in which case it's usually pretty clear. Feel free to ask, just don't expect an answer 100% of the time, I guess.


----------



## halsinden (May 25, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> First off, I'm pretty sure that not a single person has been banned for mentioning bacon/Toblerone, mainly because the "challenge" got the message across to the people spamming bacon outside of off-topic. I haven't banned anyone for it and I don't think any of the other mods have either. It's the annoying spam-like behaviour that we were cracking down on, not the literal use of the word "bacon".
> 
> Secondly, 74n4LL0 (man, I wish you chose a different name, I think you're a spambot every time I notice one of your posts) was right - liquidcow added a joke option to the poll in this thread to ban him for being a jerk and one of the mods followed through. He'll be back any time now.
> 
> Lastly, the ban details aren't publically available because sometimes it's preferable that they don't cause pointless gossip or whatever. In most cases it's either spam or just general dickishness, in which case it's usually pretty clear. Feel free to ask, just don't expect an answer 100% of the time, I guess.



hey man, thanks for the input there. i've spoken with liquidcow and he's mentioned: "Oh right, I remember that thread. Actually I thought when it said 'ban me' it meant ban the person who posted the poll."

but, if i understand correctly, he'll be reinstated? is that the case?

H


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2009)

Oh that would explain why I was banned, I voted ban me on that thread 


If its the same case as liquidcow, its a one day ban.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh that would explain why I was banned, I voted ban me on that thread



What were you expecting, a cookie?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2009)

Rick said:


> What were you expecting, a cookie?



I was hoping so 


I didn't know I'd get banned ha ha I had no idea the mods were going to check who voted and actually carry through with it


----------



## djpharoah (May 25, 2009)

Best thing to do is inquire with one of the Moderators. Other than that not much else.


----------



## El Caco (May 26, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh that would explain why I was banned, I voted ban me on that thread
> 
> 
> If its the same case as liquidcow, its a one day ban.





Rick said:


> What were you expecting, a cookie?





vampiregenocide said:


> I was hoping so
> 
> 
> I didn't know I'd get banned ha ha I had no idea the mods were going to check who voted and actually carry through with it



Wow 

Yes the poll was added to make a point because the dup appreciation thread was made not long after the mods asked for people to use the search function and stop making dup appreciation threads. I added the ban me option because I knew there would be a few smart asses that would pick it, how could you vote "I think there should be infinite number of dup threads, I'm a jerk ban me" in a public poll that identifies who voted for what and not expect the possibility of being banned.


----------

